

Former Palm CEO Jon Rubinstein leaves HP - gadgetgurudude
http://www.bgr.com/2012/01/27/former-palm-ceo-jon-rubinstein-leaves-hp/

======
Toddward
I'm going to be really curious to see what he does next. Jon did an excellent
job of making Palm relevant and exciting again. It was just too bad that their
hardware was shoddy and the all-in push came too late.

~~~
chmielewski
_Release dates:

iPhone: 29JUN2007

iPhone 3G: 11JUL2008

Palm Pre: 06JUN2009

iPhone 3GS: 19JUN2009

iPad: 03APR2010_

I consider Palm's "all-in push" being the release of the Palm Pre (to compete
with the iPhone).

I consider the release of the Veer/Pre3/TouchPad being HP's "all-in push" to
sell WebOS where Palm failed.

Disclaimer: I don't own any Apple devices and am the proud owner of a first-
generation Palm Pre (no longer in service but still seeing daily use).

